# Moreno Valley Cruise Nights



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Join Lo Nuestro CC at Sunnymead Burgers in the city of Moreno Valley for an evening show&shine! We will be hosting this event the last Saturday of the month in May,June,July, and August. Starts at 5pm and will stay going till they close the establishment. We will be having awards and music and everyone that registers gets 10% off any food purchase. We will be asking for a small donation of $2 at time of registration. All of the winners will be chosen by the participants! So Come down and enjoy the warm summer nights at the ultimate cruise spot in Moreno Valley..see you all there!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

:biggrin: POSTED ON MY WEBSITE :biggrin: 
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=4&year=2011


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Apr 20 2011, 01:08 PM~20382040
> *:biggrin: POSTED ON MY WEBSITE  :biggrin:
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=4&year=2011
> *



thank you!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THATS KOOL WE ARE HAVING CRUISE NIGHTS THERE EVERY SUNDAY FROM 2-7PM HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS THERE 2 TTT M V!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 20 2011, 01:41 PM~20382277
> *THATS KOOL WE ARE HAVING CRUISE NIGHTS  THERE EVERY SUNDAY  FROM 2-7PM HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS THERE 2 TTT M V!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

any more info on the sundays at sunnymead?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good Lo Nuestro. Can't Wait to have fun!


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 20 2011, 01:41 PM~20382277
> *THATS KOOL WE ARE HAVING CRUISE NIGHTS  THERE EVERY SUNDAY  FROM 2-7PM HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS THERE 2 TTT M V!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that sounds firme ....i'm off on sundays....... :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by melinayazmin_@Apr 20 2011, 06:31 PM~20384580
> *Looks good Lo Nuestro. Can't Wait to have fun!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 12:56 PM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many awards??? what categories???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 21 2011, 12:06 AM~20386771
> *that sounds firme ....i'm off on sundays....... :biggrin:
> *


Im off every other sunday is it going down on easter sunday too the 24th??


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The last saturday of each month MAY JUNE JULY AUG !!!!!


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

can u e mail me the award categories please (PM).


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*postcards are now ready for pick up*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

i will leave here at about 9 AM, thank you


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 26 2011, 04:44 PM~20425619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :barf:


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 26 2011, 05:44 PM~20425619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 01:58 PM~20382373
> *:biggrin:
> 
> any more info on the sundays at sunnymead?
> *


X2


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 29 2011, 09:15 PM~20451496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS!!!!!

:worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 3 2011, 09:15 AM~20474245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

what are the categories for the awards???are you guys allowing vendors? how much is it???hit me back asap please!!


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 26 2011, 05:44 PM~20425619
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by corkys64impala_@May 3 2011, 09:07 AM~20474584
> *what are the categories for the awards???are you guys allowing vendors? how much is it???hit me back asap please!!
> *



we havent yet thought about having vendors,i will get back to you on that asap! i will PM you. Thanks


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 3 2011, 01:51 PM~20476473
> *:biggrin:
> *



you coming out to this one Johnny????


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 6 2011, 02:47 PM~20498441
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 ttt


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Guys we an not accept food vendors at this event!!!!thanks for asking though


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2011, 10:16 PM~20527269
> *Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> *


 :worship:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 11 2011, 09:18 PM~20534411
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 5 2011, 08:10 AM~20489479
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>GONNA TRY....I GOT WORK ALL DAY IN HEMET....BUT I'LL PASS THE WIRE :thumbsup:*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 14 2011, 01:54 AM~20550451
> *Thanks Johnny, I will be looking for you! Should be a fun time for everybody.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 14 2011, 08:58 AM~20551216
> *Thanks Johnny, I will be looking for you! Should be a fun time for everybody.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Gonna be a bad ass cruise night :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 15 2011, 12:20 AM~20555091
> *Gonna be a bad ass cruise night :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah its gonna be cool!!! im going! look out for CORKY lol!!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by corkys64impala_@May 16 2011, 12:12 PM~20563426
> *yeah its gonna be cool!!! im going! look out for CORKY lol!!!!
> *


ok thanks,we will!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

CAN I TAKE MY LOWROD INSTEAD OF MY LOWRIDER????? :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

KELLY ELEMENTARY IS HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR SHOW/FESTIVAL MAY 20TH TO HELP THE PTA RAISE FUNDS FOR THE KIDS.GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE SPONSORING THIS EVENT.FRIDAY 20TH FROM 4-8 THERE WILL BE GAMES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD VENDORS,HUNTED HOUSE AND OTHER ACTIVITIES.SAVE THIS DAY TO SUPPORT KELLY ELEMENTARY SCHOOL IN THE CITY OF RIALTO.FLAYER CUMMING UP SOON.
$10 cars $5 bikes


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 16 2011, 01:21 PM~20563849
> *CAN I TAKE MY LOWROD INSTEAD OF MY LOWRIDER????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's a sweet '55 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'd love to see it in person :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 16 2011, 01:21 PM~20563849
> *CAN I TAKE MY LOWROD INSTEAD OF MY LOWRIDER????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bring the 56,we have awards for just about anything that shows up!


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 12:56 PM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU CANT BEAT A 2$ CRUISE NIGHT!!! two bucks!!!!


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by corkys64impala_@May 18 2011, 11:53 AM~20578760
> * YOU CANT BEAT A 2$ CRUISE NIGHT!!! two bucks!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 18 2011, 08:20 AM~20577422
> *Bring the 56,we have awards for just about anything that shows up!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 16 2011, 02:21 PM~20563849
> *CAN I TAKE MY LOWROD INSTEAD OF MY LOWRIDER????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 19 2011, 12:18 PM~20585887
> *:worship:
> *



Lol. Good one. This is gonna be alot of fun I'm sure


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by corkys64impala_@May 18 2011, 11:53 AM~20578760
> * YOU CANT BEAT A 2$ CRUISE NIGHT!!! two bucks!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:wow: :cheesy: :wow: :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by corkys64impala_@May 18 2011, 11:53 AM~20578760
> * yes thats right peeps!! you heard right , these are the 2 dollar cruise nights! thanks to our sponsors we can offer these almost free full blown cruise nights for only two dollars!! hope to see u all there!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Countdown Begins


:biggrin: 7 more days :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 21 2011, 11:37 AM~20599439
> *Countdown Begins
> :biggrin: 7 more days :biggrin:
> *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: 6 more days :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 22 2011, 02:44 PM~20604776
> *:biggrin: 6 more days :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by corkys64impala_@May 18 2011, 11:53 AM~20578760
> * YOU CANT BEAT A 2$ CRUISE NIGHT!!! two bucks!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

:biggrin: only 5 Days   :uh: :uh:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: 5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 23 2011, 07:12 PM~20613581
> *:biggrin: 5 more days :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: 4 More Days :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 24 2011, 07:22 PM~20621699
> *:biggrin: 4 More Days :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E WILL BE THERE


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 24 2011, 08:05 AM~20617541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: 3 More days :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 25 2011, 12:55 PM~20626578
> *GOOD TIMES I.E WILL BE THERE
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sunnymead Burgers

23670 Sunnymead Blvd.

Moreno Valley

Awards, Raffle, 50/50, Games, Food discounts


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

This Saturday...SUNNYMEAD BURGER, the first of the cruise nights durring the Summer season.

23670 Sunnymead Blvd Moreno Valley CA.
Food discounts
50/50
Awards


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: 2 :yes: 2 More Days :run: :run: :cheesy:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 26 2011, 07:25 PM~20636502
> *:biggrin: 2  :yes: 2 More Days :run:  :run:  :cheesy:
> *


Yes...two more days!!!!!! See u all @ sunnymead burger!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 26 2011, 12:03 PM~20633717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 tomorrow night


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Tomorrow








Yes Tomorrow


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 27 2011, 10:05 PM~20644712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 20 2011, 08:54 PM~20385803
> *
> *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

we would like to thank everyone for their support on the first of the summer cruise nights at Sunnymead Birger in Moreno Valley! Great time, Look for our next night on june 25th , same location , same time.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 29 2011, 12:47 AM~20650047
> *we would like to thank everyone for their support on the first of the summer cruise nights at Sunnymead Birger in Moreno Valley! Great time, Look for our next night on june 25th , same location , same time.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

next cruise night...saturday june 25th 2011 Sunnymead Burger 5 PM sharp!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

THANKS LO NUESTRO WE HAD A GREAT TIME CANT WAIT FOR NEXT MOUTH :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@May 29 2011, 08:31 AM~20650894
> *THANKS LO NUESTRO  WE HAD A GREAT TIME CANT WAIT FOR NEXT MOUTH  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


i cant wait for the next MOUTH either!!!lol :cheesy:


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

groupe cc had a great time out there hope to see u guys at our picnic next sunday at the corona city park :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*Next Gruise at sunnymead burger.....*

next cruise night at sunnymead burger is June 25th! 5 pm


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


>


 good job andy


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

jew no what i ment next month lol:h5:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lowdude13 said:


> jew no what i ment next month lol:h5:


ha ha JK JK JKK


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> good job andy


Thanks Sal


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

there we are latin luxury getting some major air!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## 48viejitos54 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

48viejitos54 said:


>


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pictures guys. This cruise was alot of fun cant wait to the next one. I've been telling all the local solo riders that I know about this cruise..........


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pictures guys. This cruise was alot of fun cant wait to the next one. I've been telling all the local solo riders that I know about this cruise..........


*Thank you for coming out and for the support. And telling other people, hope to see you guys at the next one on June 25th.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


>


JUNE 25TH 2011 5PM


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't wait for June 25. I get to go to this one. U guys better make it as good and the first one! Just messing. I hope everyone can make it.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


>


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


>


*Looks real good  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Really good. Can't wait.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


>


*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Shhh! TTT :/


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

melinayazmin said:


> Shhh! TTT :/


yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY
CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 6/12/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA TOO


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY
> CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS
> COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 6/12/11
> 
> ...





simon you know I havent washed my whip in like 2weeks and thats the cleanest one of them all.................


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

12 days to go. TTT.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> *We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


:dunno::nono:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> *We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


next event saturday june 25th


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> *We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


We all need to work together to keep this cruise going and other future events, it's not just Lo Nuestro Car Club that throws events here. Even though were from different clubs or solo riders, we are all one (Lowriders). What we do reflects on others, don't let what happen in the past, happen again. Talking about Whittier Blvd, Hollywood Blvd, Elysian Park, and Legg Lake, including shows. Through out the years alot of people and clubs worked in getting things going, so that people have some where to go and get together. We still have a negative outlook with citys and they'll shut us down as quick as they can. So let's work together and keep things going. Shit without cruises, picnics, and local shows, we don't have shit to do. So let's get together and have some fun...


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> We all need to work together to keep this cruise going and other future events, it's not just Lo Nuestro Car Club that throws events here. Even though were from different clubs or solo riders, we are all one (Lowriders). What we do reflects on others, don't let what happen in the past, happen again. Talking about Whittier Blvd, Hollywood Blvd, Elysian Park, and Legg Lake, including shows. Through out the years alot of people and clubs worked in getting things going, so that people have some where to go and get together. We still have a negative outlook with citys and they'll shut us down as quick as they can. So let's work together and keep things going. Shit without cruises, picnics, and local shows, we don't have shit to do. So let's get together and have some fun...


:thumbsup:Well said Andy!:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> We all need to work together to keep this cruise going and other future events, it's not just Lo Nuestro Car Club that throws events here. Even though were from different clubs or solo riders, we are all one (Lowriders). What we do reflects on others, don't let what happen in the past, happen again. Talking about Whittier Blvd, Hollywood Blvd, Elysian Park, and Legg Lake, including shows. Through out the years alot of people and clubs worked in getting things going, so that people have some where to go and get together. We still have a negative outlook with citys and they'll shut us down as quick as they can. So let's work together and keep things going. Shit without cruises, picnics, and local shows, we don't have shit to do. So let's get together and have some fun...


:thumbsup::worship::yessad:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

ray562 said:


> :thumbsup:Well said Andy!:thumbsup:


Thanks Ray


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> :thumbsup::worship::yessad:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

16 days left for July 2nd. TTT.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT. Almost here.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Countdown Begins.....7 More Days :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*6 More Days *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*5 More days *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *5 More days *


:thumbsup::thumbsup: THIS SATURDAY!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*4 More Days *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*3 More Days *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


>


this saturday.......5 pm


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: *2 More Days *


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

See everyone tomorrow. TTT!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *

*Going down tonight!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. had a good time, great food, good music and great atmosphere :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Had a good time last nite. Can't wait for the next one in July. It was great that everyone keep it clean and quiet. Thanks!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

*had a goodtime ....goodluck with the show next week
any pics of last nite

*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

johnnys121 said:


> View attachment 328561
> View attachment 328561


Great PIX Johnny! i have the award for the bikes next month cruise night hope you can make it!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

lo nuestro said:


> Great PIX Johnny! i have the award for the bikes next month cruise night hope you can make it!


 DON'T TRIP .....WE WENT TO SUPPORT AND HAD A GOODTIME...THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::wave::h5:* EMPIRE'S FINEST HAD A GOOD TIME SEE U ALL ON SAT AT YOUR CAR SHOW U ALL R HOSTING JULY 2ND *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

JERRI said:


> :thumbsup::wave::h5:* EMPIRE'S FINEST HAD A GOOD TIME SEE U ALL ON SAT AT YOUR CAR SHOW U ALL R HOSTING JULY 2ND *


thank you jerri!!!!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep. This Saturday in Hemet.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

johnnys121 said:


> View attachment 329029
> View attachment 329030
> View attachment 329031
> View attachment 329032
> ...


*Friendly reminder..for those of you that couldnt pay the 2 dollars,just wanted you guys to know the money raised is simply to provide some awards and help pay the young kid DJ that helps keep the tunes coming. lets try to keep an open mind about the easy to manage 2 dollar donation to register your car.*

:dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CAR WASH LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB _







CAR WASH_ 

*







CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA







TOO

COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> CAR WASH LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THNX Lo Nuestro HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE CRUISE NIGHT WAS COOL TAKING MY CAR OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME...


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)

Q-VO


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

what up!!!!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Almost here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

T T T for Lo Nuestro cc


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA car club will be coming through this Saturday!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR C.C AND THE B.C ROLLIN:thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

This Saturday July 30. See u all @ Sunnymead Burgers.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


>


T T uffin:T


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> T T T


uffin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:h5: :buttkick:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA car club will be coming through this Saturday!!


ORALE!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> FAMILY AFFAIR C.C AND THE B.C ROLLIN:thumbsup:


see u guys soon!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Going down Tonight at the famous Sunnymead Burger!!!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. coming through tonight. Got the cadillac (THE FANTASY'S OVER) all washed up and the batteries charged.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. coming through tonight. Got the cadillac (THE FANTASY'S OVER) all washed up and the batteries charged.


now thats what im taking about!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:nicoderm:LETS GET IT CRACKEN


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sal, sorry we could not make it, we had group tickets for the Dodger game tonight through the church..


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

SAL EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME TONIGHT THANK'S SO MUCH FOR ALWAYS THINKING ABOUT US U ALL R LIKE FAMILY TO US IF U NEED HELP WE R HERE TO SUPPORT & HELP U GUY'S OUT IN ANY WAY WE CAN JUST ASK SEE U ALL VERY SOON


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. had a real good time. Took second for poeples choice award with my 93 cadillac called THE FANTASY'S OVER. Will be at the next one next month. Can't wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

thnx to all the car clubs and solo riders for showing there support yesterday! we all had a good time. see you on the 27th of august for the next cruise night!!!!!:h5:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Where's the pictures???


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*MAN! SAL YOU KNOW YOUR JAMS, NIGHT WAS JUMPING OFF BROUGHT THE WHOLE FMILY OUT HAD A GREAT TIME !!!!!*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

66 buick said:


> *MAN! SAL YOU KNOW YOUR JAMS, NIGHT WAS JUMPING OFF BROUGHT THE WHOLE FMILY OUT HAD A GREAT TIME !!!!!*


thanks! The PEOPLE make the party,not the DJ's!!!!!!! Orale!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:* EMPIRE'S FINEST CC ALWAYS HAS A GOOD TIME WITH U ALL THANK'S FOR ALWAY'S HAVING US THERE WITH U GUY'S GOD BLESS *


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD GOOD TIME CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Last one...Saturday Aug 27th!!! you dont want to miss this one. Empires Finest taking over in sept!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD GOOD TIME CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will be there for sure. You guys should look into taking over the spot across the street like they use to have them.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. will be there for sure. You guys should look into taking over the spot across the street like they use to have them.


That spot was good wasnt it!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> Last one...Saturday Aug 27th!!! you dont want to miss this one. Empires Finest taking over in sept!


TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOURCAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM
CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 8/13/2011.


The adress to the burger joint is ...................... 23670 Sunnymead Blvd., Moreno Valley, CA, 92553 ......................................

its easy to get there just jump on the 60 get off on piggoen pass/ fredrick (the exit for the mall) 
and keep going staight off the offramp. sunny mead will be on the left hand 
you will see a lolo in the front 

Reg car wash........ $ Donation.......
*first 20cars............... get a wash and wax by profesional detailers.............for a donation of $25 
*.............mira watcha muy chingones..............













*Thank you all for your support in advanced!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Firme pics lo Nuestro


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Last One saturday AUGUST 27th! hope u guys can make it out to see us off!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Our final cruise night with sunnymead burger! dont miss this one. Empires Finest taking over afterwards. last saturday of the month.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> View attachment 349669
> Our final cruise night with sunnymead burger! dont miss this one. Empires Finest taking over afterwards. last saturday of the month.


 Ttt


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

_*Front View









Back view









*_


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> _*Front View
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> :yes::yes::yes:



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY LAST CAR WASH!!!!!!!!!! CAR WASH 
*CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/20/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA. 












SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA TOO COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!


WE ARE ALSO RAFFELING THIS BLACK LOWRIDER BIKE IN THE PICTURE IT IS ONLY $5 A TICKET AND YOU MUST BE PRESENT IN ORDER TO WIN. THANKS TO ALL YOU FROM THE LATIN LUXURY FAMILY....​


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> _*Front View
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_*Alright everyone it's that time again, The last cruise night......Countdown Begins 1 more week.....:biggrin: 7 more days :thumbsup:*_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> _*Front View
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*This will be the last cruise night, Let's make it a good one. Let's try to do something for this special night...Let's get a roll call on everyone that's gonna be there...:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*EMPIRE"S FINEST IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*:biggrin: 6 more days :biggrin:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> *This will be the last cruise night, Let's make it a good one. Let's try to do something for this special night...Let's get a roll call on everyone that's gonna be there...:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*




*Empires Finest C.C.*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> *This will be the last cruise night, Let's make it a good one. Let's try to do something for this special night...Let's get a roll call on everyone that's gonna be there...:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*




*Empire's Finest C.C.
United Styles C.C.*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: *5 More Days :biggrin:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

_FAMILY AFFAIR C.C ROLLIN:thumbsup:_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: *4 More Days :biggrin:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> *This will be the last cruise night, Let's make it a good one. Let's try to do something for this special night...Let's get a roll call on everyone that's gonna be there...:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*




*Empire's Finest C.C.
United Styles C.C.
Family Affair C.C.*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> _FAMILY AFFAIR C.C ROLLIN:thumbsup:_




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

*andy*

ay andy how r u doing?? r u coming to the cruise night this saturday?? hope to see u there


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ay andy how r u doing?? r u coming to the cruise night this saturday?? hope to see u there



Hey Juanito i'm doing good :biggrin:, how are you? I hope good. Yup we're gonna be there on Saturday, I'm not working and we're all ready to go and have some fun..:thumbsup: :thumbsup: See you guys on Saturday..


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Join Us for our last cruise night of the summer at the famous Sunnymead Burger in Moreno Valley Saturday August 27th 5 PM. All children 10 and under will be getting free school supplies compliments of LO NUESTRO CAR CLUB! just our way of saying thanks for cruising with us these last few months. (while supplies last)


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: _*3 More Days :biggrin:*_


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Join Us for our last cruise night of the summer at the famous Sunnymead Burger in Moreno Valley Saturday August 27th 5 PM. All children 10 and under will be getting free school supplies compliments of LO NUESTRO CAR CLUB! just our way of saying thanks for cruising with us these last few months. (while supplies last)


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*COME ON!!!! :dunno: I KNOW WE AN"T THE ONLY CLUBS SHOWING UP ??? :h5: THE MAN WANTS A ROLLCALL.. :guns::fool2: *


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:​TO THE TOP


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

66 buick said:


> *COME ON!!!! :dunno: I KNOW WE AN"T THE ONLY CLUBS SHOWING UP ??? :h5: THE MAN WANTS A ROLLCALL.. :guns::fool2: *




_*That's right PPLZ let me see who's gonna represent at the last cruise night, let's do this and make this a memorible cruise night....:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:*_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

_*:biggrin: 2 More Days :thumbsup:*_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> *This will be the last cruise night, Let's make it a good one. Let's try to do something for this special night...Let's get a roll call on everyone that's gonna be there...:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*




_*Empire's Finest C.C.
United Styles C.C.
Family Affair C.C.
Latin Luxury B.C.
The Hood Life C.C.
Duke's I.E. C.C.*_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> _*Empire's Finest C.C.
> United Styles C.C.
> Family Affair C.C.
> Latin Luxury B.C.
> ...


*Est Cruziers C.C.*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Est Cruziers C.C.*


 Ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

We will be donating any funds earned from tomorrow night cruise night to help out.........HACIENDA HEIGHTS - Community members and businesses are working to assist a Hacienda Heights family that lost two members in a fatal fire earlier this week. 
Virginia Gonzalez, 49, and her adopted 3-year-old son died in the fire, which broke out late Sunday at a home in the 1700 block of Piermont Drive, coroner's and sheriff's officials said. 

The boy's name was not released pending positive identification, Los Angeles County Department of Coroner Chief of Operations Craig Harvey said. 

Both the woman and child died as a result of "smoke inhalation and thermal burns," he said, and their deaths were ruled to be accidental. 

The fire was sparked by a candle left unattended in the home, sheriff's investigators said. 

Gonzalez was trying to rescue the toddler when she died, officials said. 

Her husband was seriously injured rescuing the couple's 9-year-old daughter. The girl's injuries were not major. 

The father tried unsuccessfully to rescue his wife and son from the burning home before he was overcome by the smoke and flames, officials said. 

Roundtable Pizza, 17170 Colima Road, will donate a portion of proceeds from 3 to 7 p.m. today to the family, family friends said. 

The Hacienda Heights Pizza Co., 15239 Gale Ave. in Industry, also will donate a portion of Tuesday's profits to the family. Additionally, a bank account has been set up to help the family. Those interested in contributing can donate to the Gonzalez Memorial Account, Wells Fargo account No. 8965800637.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> We will be donating any funds earned from tomorrow night cruise night to help out.........HACIENDA HEIGHTS - Community members and businesses are working to assist a Hacienda Heights family that lost two members in a fatal fire earlier this week.
> Virginia Gonzalez, 49, and her adopted 3-year-old son died in the fire, which broke out late Sunday at a home in the 1700 block of Piermont Drive, coroner's and sheriff's officials said.
> 
> The boy's name was not released pending positive identification, Los Angeles County Department of Coroner Chief of Operations Craig Harvey said.
> ...



http://www.sgvtribune.com/news/ci_18759368


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> We will be donating any funds earned from tomorrow night cruise night to help out.........HACIENDA HEIGHTS - Community members and businesses are working to assist a Hacienda Heights family that lost two members in a fatal fire earlier this week.
> Virginia Gonzalez, 49, and her adopted 3-year-old son died in the fire, which broke out late Sunday at a home in the 1700 block of Piermont Drive, coroner's and sheriff's officials said.
> 
> The boy's name was not released pending positive identification, Los Angeles County Department of Coroner Chief of Operations Craig Harvey said.
> ...




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

join us this saturday for our final cruise night!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Tomorrow!!!!







Let's do this!!!! *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> join us this saturday for our final cruise night!


last cruise night going down tonight! be there!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

We will be donating any funds earned from tomorrow night cruise night to help out.........HACIENDA HEIGHTS - Community members and businesses are working to assist a Hacienda Heights family that lost two members in a fatal fire earlier this week. 
Virginia Gonzalez, 49, and her adopted 3-year-old son died in the fire, which broke out late Sunday at a home in the 1700 block of Piermont Drive, coroner's and sheriff's officials said. 

The boy's name was not released pending positive identification, Los Angeles County Department of Coroner Chief of Operations Craig Harvey said. 

Both the woman and child died as a result of "smoke inhalation and thermal burns," he said, and their deaths were ruled to be accidental. 

The fire was sparked by a candle left unattended in the home, sheriff's investigators said. 

Gonzalez was trying to rescue the toddler when she died, officials said. 

Her husband was seriously injured rescuing the couple's 9-year-old daughter. The girl's injuries were not major. 

The father tried unsuccessfully to rescue his wife and son from the burning home before he was overcome by the smoke and flames, officials said. 

Roundtable Pizza, 17170 Colima Road, will donate a portion of proceeds from 3 to 7 p.m. today to the family, family friends said. 

The Hacienda Heights Pizza Co., 15239 Gale Ave. in Industry, also will donate a portion of Tuesday's profits to the family. Additionally, a bank account has been set up to help the family. Those interested in contributing can donate to the Gonzalez Memorial Account, Wells Fargo account No. 8965800637.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> Join Us for our last cruise night of the summer at the famous Sunnymead Burger in Moreno Valley Saturday August 27th 5 PM. All children 10 and under will be getting free school supplies compliments of LO NUESTRO CAR CLUB! just our way of saying thanks for cruising with us these last few months. (while supplies last)


So come on down!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> We will be donating any funds earned from tomorrow night cruise night to help out.........HACIENDA HEIGHTS - Community members and businesses are working to assist a Hacienda Heights family that lost two members in a fatal fire earlier this week.
> Virginia Gonzalez, 49, and her adopted 3-year-old son died in the fire, which broke out late Sunday at a home in the 1700 block of Piermont Drive, coroner's and sheriff's officials said.
> 
> The boy's name was not released pending positive identification, Los Angeles County Department of Coroner Chief of Operations Craig Harvey said.
> ...



TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

*HATER HUNTAZ * ENJOYED THE GET DOWN LAST NITE THANX FOR THE INVITE *LOS NUESTRO C.C*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup::wave: THANK'S LO NUESTRO FOR ALWAY'S HAVING US THERE WITH U ALL HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT EMIPRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE TAKEING OVER THERE SPOT FOR TWO MONTHS ONLY I HOPE U ALL COME OUT TO JOIN US ON SEPT 24TH & OCT 29TH SAME PLACE & TIME SEE U ALL THERE *


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT WITH YOU GUYS:thumbsup:*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT WITH YOU GUYS:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup: no, thank you guys for coming out and showing support


----------

